# Schubert's Fantasy for four hands D. 940



## Moonlit

I've recently started learning the primo part to Schubert's four hand fantasy in f minor and was wondering if anyone had any advice on the best way to learn the second movement. I'm trying to work with a metronome, but it's a pretty painful process. Overall advice for the whole piece would be appreciated as well!


----------



## Pugg

Moonlit said:


> I've recently started learning the primo part to Schubert's four hand fantasy in f minor and was wondering if anyone had any advice on the best way to learn the second movement. I'm trying to work with a metronome, but it's a pretty painful process. Overall advice for the whole piece would be appreciated as well!


First question: did you ask your teacher?


----------



## hreichgott

Do you mean learning the rhythms? If you think of the double and triple dotted rhythms as so extreme that the short note is basically just a grace note, it's a lot simpler. Then you can just count it in a very slow 4. As if it's quarter and half notes with grace notes added on. Counting in a slow 4 makes it easier to go into and out of the triplet rhythms too.


----------

